# Stimsons Python Qld Pet



## CodyL (Nov 21, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I'm just doing a bit of research to see what species you can own in Queensland. I've found that you can own a Spotted Python and a Children's Python with a Recreational Wildlife licence (on the Qld Govt website), but Stimson's Pythons were not listed and could not find any information about them. Can you own Stimson's in Queensland? Thanks


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi CodyL, You will need a reptile licence to keep any reptile in Queensland. There are no exclusions to owning a stimson python in Queensland. Speaking from experience, they are a great beginners python provided you can find one that's been handled and is NOT cage defensive.


----------

